
Beto O'Rourke's Hacker Days Preview of Millennial Politicians Teen Internet Days - longdefeat
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/mattberman/beto-orourke-hacker-writing
======
merricksb
Earlier discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19400691](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19400691)

------
duffie
46 is a millennial?

~~~
dogma1138
No, hence the preview.

